# Mia - Mil - No



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Monday games are over.

Miami is .5 games behind milwakee (1 game to take the 5th seed)
Miami is 1.5 games behinf new orleans (1.5 games to get the 4th seed)


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Tuesday's games:

Miami: none
Milwakee: at home vs Indiana
New Orleans: away vs the Lakers.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Go Indiana and Lakers!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yea i think we should be tied for 5th after tommorow...


----------



## cashbidniz (May 29, 2003)

Baron and Mash are out for the Hornets five-game West Coast road swing that includes the Lakers, Utah, Sacto, Portland and Seattle. I smell 0-5.


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

Yea I smell a big fat goose egg on the Hornet's West Swing


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Mil and NO are falling. We are rising. WE should pass them soon


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Atlanta's been playing pretty good lately... They just lost to the Griz 136 - 133.


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Atlanta's been playing pretty good lately... They just lost to the Griz 136 - 133.


If that were any other night, the Hawks would have won that game. It went into double OT on some incredibly bizarre plays and unfortunately the Hawks lost.

But either way, we should win this game against the Hawks. We're one of the few teams in the league that does not underestimate the bottom end teams like the Hawks and Magic because we were in the same position as them just last year.

As far as the Bucks go, not only do they face the Pacers once tonight on the road, but after that they're taking them on again the next night at home, so that should be an easy 2 losses for the Bucks, the downside to all of this is they have a fairly easy schedule for the rest of the season, besides those two games with Indiana.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The Bucks won the previous two games against the Pacers, but that was before T.J. Ford got injured. I guess they match up good with the Pacers or something because its not easy to win 2 games against a team thats only lost 19.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

33-28 Pacers with 8:38 left in the 2nd hopefully the Pacers would keep this up:yes:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Jamal Tinsley is out for the Pacers.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

At haftime the the Bucks are winning 54-46.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...why cant indiana beat Mil:upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Doesnt look that Indiana will win this one.

I hope Lakers beat the hornets tonight.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and hopefully Indiana could win tomorrow so we could tie the Bucks


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Milwaukee beat the Pacerss...Philly won tonight too....


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Milwaukee beat the Bucks


Yeah man, Michael Redd really played good defense against himself :laugh:.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Tuesday UPDATE

Milwakee beat Indiana, they are 1 game ahead fo us (1.5 games for us to get ahead)
New Orleans lost to the Lakers and are 1 games ahead of us too (1 game for us to get ahead)


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

WEDNESDAY OUTLOOK

Miami plays the Hawks at Atlanta.
Milwakee plays Indiana in Indiana
Charlotte play Utah in Utah

CRUCIAL WIN FOR US ON THE ROAD!
should we win and charlotte lose, we are tied for the same record, and we move ahead to the 5th spot in the E standings.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> WEDNESDAY OUTLOOK
> 
> Miami plays the Hawks at Atlanta.
> ...


They are the NEW ORLEANS Hornets, joker. 

New Orleans, Nawlean, N'Orleans, N.O., NO any of those work...not Charlotte......


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> They are the NEW ORLEANS Hornets, joker.
> ...



hahahaha
just cant seem to get used to the team not being in charlotte anymore


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Pacers-111
Bucks-78
Final

Jazz-8
Hornets-7
8:27 left 1st quarter

Now the heat needs to play better ball against the hawks, and hornets need to lose so we can be tied for 4th in the playoff race


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

UPDATE
Miami beat Atlanta
Milwakee lost to Indiana

Miami is tied with Milwakee witht hte same record of 1 under .500, but remains in the 6th spot because Milwakee has the tie breaker.

NO are down by 7 at the half against the Jazz.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> UPDATE
> Miami is tied with Milwakee witht hte same record of 1 under .500, but remains in the 6th spot because Atlanta has the tie breaker.


Milwaukee has the tiebreaker not Atlanta. Miami just beat Atlanta tonight.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> 
> 
> Milwaukee has the tiebreaker not Atlanta. Miami just beat Atlanta tonight.


what r u talking about?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Utah beat New Orleans 89-77. Miami's now tied for the 4th spot but play the Detroit Pistons on Friday. We can reach .500 for the first time this season with a win in Detroit.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Utah beat New Orleans 89-77. Miami's now tied for the 4th spot but play the Detroit Pistons on Friday. We can reach .500 for the first time this season with a win in Detroit.


Detriot will be a very tough game, esp since its on the road. I hope we can somehow pull off a win though. I would be our best win of the year


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

THURSDAY's Update:
absolutely nothing.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Friday's games:

Miami plays on the road in Detroit
Milwakee plays at home against the Cavs
NO got no game 

Predictions for Milwakee's game?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> Friday's games:
> 
> Predictions for Milwakee's game?


Go Lebron James and his Cavs


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

It would be sweet if the Bucks somehow land the 8th spot and face the Pacers in the 1st round.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> It would be sweet if the Bucks somehow land the 8th spot and face the Pacers in the 1st round.


and.............

play the knicks in the first round.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

This is how i want the regular season to finish:

1. Indiana
2. New Jersey
3. Detroit
4. Miami
5. New York
6. New Orleans
7. Cleveland
8. Bucks

Those would create the best matchups and its still possible.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> This is how i want the regular season to finish:
> 
> 1. Indiana
> ...


yeah i like the Heat vs. Knicks playoff matchup.Knicks are only 2 games behind so they still have a chance.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

miami new york would add so much hype to these two teams again and renew the rivalry!!! id LOVE THAT

but the bucks are definatley gonne land the 4th or 5th.. they got the easiest schedule of the lot.. and by far.


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> miami new york would add so much hype to these two teams again and renew the rivalry!!! id LOVE THAT
> 
> but the bucks are definatley gonne land the 4th or 5th.. they got the easiest schedule of the lot.. and by far.


I agree, a Heat/Knicks first round would be spectacular. The rivalry has really died down, especially since the Knicks are pretty much a brand new team with new players, a new coach, and a new front office. This will definitely reignite the rivalry .


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Well it looks like we are back to 6th in the playoff race with the Bucks beating the Cavs 104-87, and after our screwed up game with the pistons the heat might want to take there anger out sooner than later


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

UPDATE
GOOD NEWS: NONE
BAD NEWS:
we lose, milwakee win.

we drop back to 6th spot in the west .5 games behind NO and 1 game behind the surging milwakee bucks.

boston's win and NY's loss puts tem both 2 games behind us tied at 7th place.

cavs loss makes it all the worse for us because they will give it a final playoff push unless they are mathematically eliminated and we happen to play them twice during that period.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

our magic # is 3 now. any combination of Heat wins or Cav losses totalling 3 gets us a playoff spot. Obviously you want the 4 spot for home court, its possible. Theres 6 games left, I think we should go at least 4-2, which might not do the job. 5-1 would probably get us fourth. anywhere but 6th i would be happy.
GO HEAT!!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

NO should lose their next couple games and we should win ours. We should be fine


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> we drop back to 6th spot in the west .5 games behind NO and 1 game behind the surging milwakee bucks.


Last time I checked the Heat were in the Eastern Conference. The Hornets don't go to the west until next year.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Theres no way the Heat will finish behind the Hornets. NO is playing on the road in the West without BDiddy and Mash. The lowest Miami will be is #5 and we'll play the Bucks in the first round. That'll happen if we don't lose the two games vs the Celtics.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Theres no way the Heat will finish behind the Hornets. NO is playing on the road in the West without BDiddy and Mash. The lowest Miami will be is #5 and we'll play the Bucks in the first round. That'll happen if we don't lose the two games vs the Celtics.


i agree, i think with the way we're playing it'll be tough to finish lower than 5th, 4th would be nice, but we should have a pretty good shot at making the 2nd round with the 5th seed.

the 1st round's best of 7 now right? i'm assuming 2-2-1-1-1?


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Magic # 1- Cleveland lost 100-103 to Golden State, and at halftime 50- Portland 47- New Orleanes, hopefully Portland will keep this up and by the end of the night we will be 5th in the ECP


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...how are the hornets up by 15 vs portland..this sucks


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

cavs lost so our magic # is 1. playoffs look like a certainty. N.O. is winning big in Portland late, so it looks like we'll remain in 6th place for the time being. 

since the all-star break, i've predicted 4 games wrong on the Heat schedule (toronto, kings, NJ, and Dallas). I have the heat losing the game at cleveland, and losing the last game vs. NJ. but that was when Kidd and Kmart were healthy, and Celts were playing bad so who knows. if we finish 4-1, i think we'll get the 4 or 5. ANYTHING BUT SIX!!!! please!!!

GO HEAT!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hornets won so now we are 6th seed again.

We dont play until Wednesday agaisnt Boston.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Milwaukee-90
Toronto-83
Final

New Orleans-88
Seattle-96
Final

Bucks clinched a playoff spot, Hornets lost so we are back to 5th


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are the 5th seed again.  

good job sonics:yes:


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

basically we're just spextators until wednesday.

milwakee gotta lose games theyre supposed to win if we wanna know what the homecourt advantge looks like


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Tuesdays games:

Milwaukee plays at New Jersey.
New Orleans plays at Sacramento.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

they gotta make is easier on us with 2 big L's.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

even though in the standings we are 1 back of MIL, we are basically 2 back because they own the tie braker. Its going to be hard to make up 2 games on them with the schudule they have. Ill be very happy with 5th


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

If the Heat go undefeated for the rest of the season and the Bucks lose 2 of these remaining games, Miami would get #4.

Nets - W
Wizards - L
Hornets - W
Cavs - L
Raptors - W

It could happen...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Man, they have a easy schedule.

I think now we are going to be 5th seed even if we win our remaining game.

5th seed is better than 6th seed.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

last ten games for each team in the Bucks remaining schedule:

Nets (4-6)
Wizards (3-7)
Hornets (3-7)
Cavs (2-8)
Raptors (2-8)

Its gonna get easier as the season ends. I guess the best chance the Bucks will lose is in Tuesdays game vs the Nets.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

our only chance is for them to lose to new jersey and to the hornets, and us to win both against the celtics, oth vs cavs, AND nets... which i think is unrealistic.

as long as we dont face detroit, im fine.


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

New Orleans is facing Sacramento tonight... Go Kings .


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Also keep in mind that with a Cavaliers loss we will clinch the playoffs.

So Go Toronto!!!


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

Kidd is supposed to be playing 2nite.... put us back in a tie for 4th


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

we wish
if they happen to lose tonight, they'll still be half agame ahead of us and they got the tiebreaker, which makes em 1.5 games ahead of us.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Tonight's scores
Cleveland-86
Toronto-87
Final

Milwaukee-103
New Jersey-98
Final

So far so good Cleveland lost so i believe we are in the playoffs, Bucks won so that not good, later Hornets play the Kings... should be a good 2 nights if the Cavs, and Hornets lose and Heat beat the Celtics tomorrow, back in a hour to give everybody updates


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GEFBOGIE #17</b>!
> Tonight's scores
> Cleveland-86
> Toronto-87
> ...


One more score to put up 
Hornets-40
Kings-61
Half


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice to see Hornets lossing right now.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

hornets lost. we're .5 games ahead of them.

now out of the 3 teams, we have the toughest schedule.
with milwakee's win on the nets, i gave up on the hope of getting homecourt advantage.

but we definately need to see new orleans lose some more games to we can make sure we avoid detroit come may.

with wade's injury, and EJ and BG not practicing on monday, im really hopining we keep our level up.

good news is we have the tie breaker over new orleans.

i hope milwakee beats new orleans this week!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I think this is how it is going to end up:
4)Milwaukee
5)Miami
6)New York
7)New Orleans
8)Boston


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

im hoping, but i dont think new york will rise to 6th... at least tey better not.

theyll get creamed for sure by detroit.

lets hope new orleans mess up at least 2 more games, and we keep the good pace.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Tonights score
Washington-116
Milwaukee-97
Final
Heat won, Bucks lwon not what we needed... I have a good feeling that the Bucks would lose to the Hornets, and the Raptors


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wizards:100
Milwaukee:102

:upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Milkwaukee:112
Washington:105

0:43 4th quarter.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Thants how its gonna end up:

If Milwakee wins 2 games, theyre guaranteed homecourt.
If we win 2 games, we're guaranteed 5th place.

so i think it will be us against milwakee in the first round.
it will be tight, but we can take them in 6.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

TJFord is out for the entire season.

So i think we have a chance to beat Milwaukee.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> TJFord is out for the entire season.
> 
> So i think we have a chance to beat Milwaukee.


We got a whole lot more than a chance to beat the Bucks.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

i think we are favorites to win the matchup.

NO won tonight, and so did we, so still 1 game ahead + tie breaker.

we need to get 2 wins to be only the 3rd team in league history to start0-7 and finish with a winning record (go that from espn.com)

but more importantly, to clinch the 5th spot.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Hornets- 54
Bucks- 49
7:09 3rd
I really hope the Hornets win this one tonight


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I rather much have NO win this one.
If NO wins we are tie with the NO for the 5th spot.

Heat's remaining schedule:
Boston (road)
New Jersey (home)

New Orleans' remaning schedule:
New York (home)
Washington (road)


I dont want to take chances on falling behind the 5th spot.
Also lets hope that Odom and Caron will be healthy for the Boston game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

go BUCKS!!!!


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Hornets- 65
Bucks- 66
10:45 4th
Come on NO, you have enough time, don't fool around


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im going fo MIL, cause i dont want a chance to finish in 6th. If MIL wins tonight our magic number for 5th is 1 game. I would love 4th, but 6th would be devastating, so i want to get closer to clinching 5th tonight


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

new orleans are up by 3 with 1:20 seconds left and they have the ball.

im afraid we might end up kissing 5th place goodbye if lamar and caron dont play against boston!


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

The reason I'm going for NO, cause who would rather face a team that ahead of you by a game and owes the tiebreaker against you, or a team thats a game behind you and you owe the tiebreaker against them, besides here is the schedule for Miami, NO, and Milwaukee

Bucks:
@ Cleveland- 33-47
vs. Toronto- 31-48

Hornets: 
vs. Knicks- 37-42
@ Wizards- 25-54

Heat:
@ Celtics-35-44
vs. Nets-46-33

The Bucks opponents record comes out to 64-95, Hornets- 62-96, and the Heats- 81-77

Now the way I look at it is that the way the Cavs played tonight they should have no problem against the Bucks, same thing for Toronto, look what they did for the Cavs and us they eliminated the Cavs and and helped us clinched the playoffs, and I think that would happen, The Hornets are going to lose to the Knicks, but probably going to win against the Wizards, meanwhile the Heat is at Boston which we would probably win, especially if they are ouy of the playoffs which I don't think would happen, and the Heat plays at home vs. the Nets- lets just say do you remember our last game at home vs. the Nets- so there is, hopefully a win there also

I don't know if any of guys heard but if the Hornets win we will stilll be in 4th because we owe somekind of 3-way tiebreaker against the Bucks, and the Hornets... I don't know how thats happened but it works in our advantage, so GO HORNETS.....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

damn!!!
NO wins 91-87

Now alli hope is that we play well against Boston and pray that we get a win vs. New Jersey.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

if all 3 of us end with the same recrod, we will be 4th seed. But, now we are tied with NO, both of us a game behind MIL, who has a very easy schudule. Heat need to win out


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> if all 3 of us end with the same recrod, we will be 4th seed. But, now we are tied with NO, both of us a game behind MIL, who has a very easy schudule. Heat need to win out


so if there is 3 way tie between NO,Mil,and Mia,
it would be:
4th:Miami
5th:Milwaukee
6th:New Orleans


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Why will we be a 4th seed, if there a3-way tie, is it because of schedule


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

its because head to head vs the other 2, we have a better record

so we have a better record than

MIL vs heat and NO
Hornets vs Heat and MIL
Heat- vs NO and MIL

so we have a better head to head record vs the other 2 of that are tied with us than the others have vs the teams they are tied with. But either way with the schudule we have, the 5th seed is lookin bad


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

4. Milwaukee: 41-39, Remaining Schedule: @CLE, vs. TOR
5. Miami: 40-40, Remaining Schedule: @ BOS, vs. NJ
6. New Orleans: 40-40, Remaining Schedule: vs. NY, @WAS


The difference between playing Milwaukee and playing Detroit is absolutely *huge*. The Heat can't afford to slip to 6th seed.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> The difference between playing Milwaukee and playing Detroit is absolutely *huge*. The Heat can't afford to slip to 6th seed.


defintly true...thats why i wanted MIL to win yesterday


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

I DONT CARE ABOUT THAT 4TH SEED!!!

WE'LL KICK THE BUCKS ASSES COME PLAYOFFS AT HOME OR ON MARS!
I JUST DONT WANNA PLAY DETROIT AND GET THE GOOD OL'WHOOPING!


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Hornets-52
Wizards-35
1:46 2nd


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

hornets, as good as won the game


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Hornets-94
Wizards-78
Final

Raptors-53
Bucks-53
Half

all we have to wait for is a Bucks lost, and Heat win and we will have HCA in the 1st round vs. the easy, and yes the same hornets that eliminated us the last time we were in the playoffs


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

milwakee has been losing easy games, we should be able to steal the homecourt advantage fromt hem by beating them in game 1 of the playoffs.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

good
milkwakee is +7 over toronto.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

not no more they arent :\ 89-87 raptors.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

milwakee gotta be killing themselves right now. this basket by rose just cost them the playoffs.

instead of having homecourt advantage against a team with almost zero playoff experience just like them, theyr gonna play the last team id ever wanna face in the playoffs on the road.

but still itll be interesting to see how the pistons will try to hold milwakee to under 70 points. i just dont see that happening. there is no way you can effectively guard on the perimeter.


----------

